# Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas



## KevJan (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry if my questions have already been discussed here somewhere but I can't find the answers. Can anyone tell me if the Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas have wireless internet available in the rooms, if so what is the charge? My confirmations states there is a full kitchen with a microwave. Is there also a full regular oven? Is the refrigerator, washer, and dryer regular size? Do they provide any toiletries, dish soap, salt and pepper, etc? Never been to this resort and don't know what to expect. Thanks.


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 26, 2010)

Aloha
wireless internet available in the rooms?   Yes - free 
full regular oven?  Yes
refrigerator, washer, and dryer regular size?  Yes to all  
Do they provide any toiletries, dish soap, salt and pepper, etc?  Yes to all - but you may prefer better shampoo & conditioner than the brand they now supply
Jack


----------



## KevJan (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the great info. Looks like I won't have any trouble just taking a carry-on bag.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2010)

KevJan said:


> Thanks for the great info. Looks like I won't have any trouble just taking a carry-on bag.



And if you decide you do need something, you're right outside Lihue, which has a lot of shopping options.  Easy access grocery stores and "where the locals eat" restaurants are just a few miles up the road in Koloa.  KBV is in a perfect location, in my opinion.  Close to everything, but out of the way, too.  You'll have fun there.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2010)

We only take carry-ons - the units have full-size kitchens.

Pictures:

View from our lanai - G5.






Swimmable beach just a few steps down the beach.  There is a very clean stream and lagoon on the left side of the resort that you can see at the bottom of the picture. 






View from Bedroom window (stream, lagoon, ocean.)






Living room.






Kitchen.


----------



## JanT (Mar 28, 2010)

Denise,

Thank you for posting your pictures.  I had been going back and forth as to whether to book a week at the Wyndham.  I wasn't sure how nice it was and even though I read through the reviews I just wasn't convinced.  When I saw your pictures and found the exact week I wanted was available through RCI I said, "I'm going for it!!"  I am so excited!  My best friend and I go on a "girl's trip" every year and this year I decided to take my mom along.  I think this is going to be one of the best trips ever for us!  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2010)

Jan - I think you will love the resort, but there are 8 buildings, and only 3 have ocean views, so I don't want you to be disappointed if you don't get one.  Also - the resort is very quiet and laid-back.  We like that, but it is not a whirl of activities.  If you like a nice pool - pay $15 and use the fabulous hotel pool, on the same property.


----------



## JanT (Mar 28, 2010)

Denise,

Nice, quiet....hmmmm.....FANTASTIC!!  I am going to be taking my mom to Hawaii for her first trip ever and this will be perfect.  Do you think there is a way I might be able to convince the resort to give us one of the ocean view buildings?  A note ahead of time - now or a week or so before we go?

I think this will be the perfect trip for her and I'm excited to take her.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2010)

I would send them a FAX now, and follow up with a phone call a couple weeks before. It can't hurt.  Buildings F, G, & H are the ocean view buildings.


----------



## JanT (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks, Denise!  I will get a fax off to them ASAP and then follow up a few weeks before.  Here's hoping!


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 28, 2010)

JanT said:


> ...  Do you think there is a way I might be able to convince the resort to give us one of the ocean view buildings?  A note ahead of time - now or a week or so before we go? ...


Aloha,
It never hurts to ask, but unless you are using RCI points and have 'paid' for ocean front, it is a very long shot. You might have more luck asking for either a particular floor (no elevators) or a particular non ocean front building.
What does your exchange specify? 1 or 2 bedrooms?  1 or 2 bathrooms? 
Jack


----------



## JanT (Mar 29, 2010)

Jack,

Thanks for the info.  I know it's really a long shot but perhaps worth it to try.  My confirmation is for a two bedroom (no bathroom designation but I'll assume 2 baths as well).  I used RCI weeks so it's probably a serious long shot.  

I could have perhaps waited to see if anything else came up but when I saw Denise's photos I figured it was worth it to go ahead and grab the KBV.  Even if not ocean front or ocean view, I think it will be fine.

J


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 29, 2010)

JanT said:


> ...  Even if not ocean front or ocean view, I think it will be fine.  J


Aloha Jan,
I agree it will be fine - even better than fine.
FWIW - If you can handle stairs, request an upper floor (there are 3 but no elevators). While all non ocean view two bedrooms are deemed "lagoon view", buildings D and E are best lagoon views.  The others front the pool complex.  In descending order & excluding (or after) ocean view , I'd pick buildings E, D, C, A, B.  You are very likely to get the floor of your choice.  You might get the building of your choice.
There is a closet outdoors behind the office facing the tennis courts.  Check it daily for swapping forward beach chairs, grass mats, etc.  
Jack


----------



## Neil (Mar 30, 2010)

I just picked up a one bedroom/2 bathroom ocean view unit at Kauai Beach Villas on ebay for $49 plus closing costs. It's unit G1 (first floor just below Denise's G5). I have owned a one bedroom lagoon view for many years. I have been waiting to pick up an ocean view for a while. It's amazing that there were no other bidders for an ocean view. We have aways been happy with our visits to the resort, despite all the issues with the pool. We generally pay $15 to use the hotel pool next door a couple times each visit. Otherwise we are off hiking, exploring, and visiting other parts of Kauai. Duke's next to the Marriott in Lihue is our favorite resturant. We love the Hulu Pie! We also stop at Duane's Ono Burgers for Teriaki Burgers on the drive to the north shore and JoJo's for Shave Ice when we drive south.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 30, 2010)

Kneiland said:


> I just picked up a one bedroom/2 bathroom ocean view unit at Kauai Beach Villas on ebay for $49 plus closing costs. It's unit G1 (first floor just below Denise's G5).




Excellent!  I think I saw that auction.  We'll be there in just 47 days.   

Dave


----------



## linsj (Mar 30, 2010)

Kneiland said:


> I just picked up a one bedroom/2 bathroom ocean view unit at Kauai Beach Villas on ebay for $49 plus closing costs.



So you're the one! I had it in my watch list the whole time and debated about buying it to have two weeks in a row the same year. But since I was still debating about it at the end of the auction, I let it go.


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 31, 2010)

*F16 ocean front even year on ebay*

Aloha,
We currently have no intention of bidding.  I am not vouching for the seller or the accuracy of their data, but I can confirm that F16 is ocean front and part of the time share
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370355996435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Jack


----------



## KevJan (Mar 31, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to find out if I have 1 or 2 bathrooms? My confirmation doesn't have that information. I guess I could call them directly but wondered if it depends on the building you're assigned. When I called about asking for an oceanview unit, they told me units were assigned at check-in, but I could make a request 2 weeks in advance and they'd see what they could do. I'm sure the oceanview units are the most requested but are they also the most used? (need rennovations the most)


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2010)

The one bdm. ocean front units have 2 bathrooms.


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 31, 2010)

KevJan said:


> Can anyone tell me how to find out if I have 1 or 2 bathrooms? My confirmation doesn't have that information. ...


Aloha,
All 2 bedroom units are 2 bathroom.  
I used to track RCI weeks availability in Hawaii.  I just looked at some old data.  In RCI Weeks, there appears to be no way to discern the difference between a 1 bedroom 2 bathroom  and a 1 bedroom 1 bathroom.  I am guessing that they do have a different cost in RCI Points. The 1B1B can feel a bit crowded for four people when the sleeper sofa is opened, but I have seen unrelated couples do it.  Its not much of a problem at all for family (we have done it many times with our adult daughters for one week before moving into our 1B2B unit).
So, if you have a reservation for a 1 bedroom, there may be no way to know until you check in.  If your reservation is for a 1 bedroom, perhaps you should request a 2 bathroom unit (aka lagoon view) and let us know how it turns out. 
Jack


----------



## KevJan (Mar 31, 2010)

Will let you know how things turn out but it won't be for awhile. Out reservation isn't until May. Thanks to all for the info.


----------



## Neil (Apr 1, 2010)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> We currently have no intention of bidding.  I am not vouching for the seller or the accuracy of their data, but I can confirm that F16 is ocean front and part of the time share
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370355996435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Jack



I am looking at my map of the Kauai Beach Villas Resort. F16 is a 1 Bedroom,2 Bathroom unit located on the 2nd floor. Building F is located behind Building G, so I wouldn't consider it ocean front. However, it does have a partial ocean view. We own in Building D, so I have been scoping out these units for several years. I almost bought F14, but decided to hold out for Buildings G and H.


----------



## Neil (Apr 1, 2010)

KevJan said:


> Can anyone tell me how to find out if I have 1 or 2 bathrooms? My confirmation doesn't have that information. I guess I could call them directly but wondered if it depends on the building you're assigned. When I called about asking for an oceanview unit, they told me units were assigned at check-in, but I could make a request 2 weeks in advance and they'd see what they could do. I'm sure the oceanview units are the most requested but are they also the most used? (need rennovations the most)



I have a listing of all the units. If you know what Building and Unit# you traded for, I can tell you if it's one bathroom or two bathrooms.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2010)

Kneiland said:


> I am looking at my map of the Kauai Beach Villas Resort. F16 is a 1 Bedroom,2 Bathroom unit located on the 2nd floor. Building F is located behind Building G, so I wouldn't consider it ocean front. However, it does have a partial ocean view. We own in Building D, so I have been scoping out these units for several years. I almost bought F14, but decided to hold out for Buildings G and H.



Jack knows his stuff.  If you want oceanview at KBV, buy that unit. Here's why:

The mistake you're making is that at KBV, when you check in you are assigned the unit _TYPE _you own, not necessarily the exact _UNIT _that's on your deed.  It's a floating week, and different units are available to check into on different days.  Depending on which day you check in, you will be assigned the unit TYPE that is available that day.  But if you own oceanview, you are always assigned an oceanview unit.

How do I know this?  I own F5, but I've ONLY stayed in G5.  I requested G5 when I submitted my usage request last year.  I'll be staying there again in May.

Dave


----------



## linsj (Apr 1, 2010)

Kneiland said:


> I am looking at my map of the Kauai Beach Villas Resort. F16 is a 1 Bedroom,2 Bathroom unit located on the 2nd floor. Building F is located behind Building G, so I wouldn't consider it ocean front. However, it does have a partial ocean view. We own in Building D, so I have been scoping out these units for several years. I almost bought F14, but decided to hold out for Buildings G and H.



I stayed in F18 last year, and it was ocean front. Not exactly the same view as Denise's pictures, but I was staring at the ocean from the lanai.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2010)

F, G, and H are all designated ocean front.  F is set back farther, but it does have an ocean view.  The view is much better than you would think, by looking at the resort map.


----------



## jacknsara (Apr 1, 2010)

Kneiland said:


> ... I almost bought F14, but decided to hold out for Buildings G and H.


Aloha,
Since building H only has 2 bedroom units and G is mostly 2 bedroom units, it sounds like a 1B2B is not what you want.  FWIW, that describes us if we ever buy another.
Jack


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 8, 2012)

I noticed that this unit is back on the market. What is wrong with it that you didn't keep it?


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 8, 2012)

Is g1 designated ocean view? How do you tell if you are buying ocean view or not?


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 8, 2012)

stoler527 said:


> I noticed that this unit is back on the market. What is wrong with it that you didn't keep it?


Aloha,
Which auction (link please) are you looking at?


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 8, 2012)

The auction is for unit G1. In the listing it says lagoon, but it is in the G building. I am afraid to bid for fear it is designated lagoon view and I will be assigned a unit in the back.


----------



## ouaifer (Dec 8, 2012)

_Jack, I think it might be this one._


----------



## linsj (Dec 8, 2012)

stoler527 said:


> The auction is for unit G1. In the listing it says lagoon, but it is in the G building. I am afraid to bid for fear it is designated lagoon view and I will be assigned a unit in the back.



G1 is 1 bed, 2 bath oceanfront, so you can book any 1 bed, 2 bath oceanfront unit that is available.

Oceanfront units, 1 bed 2 bath (floor in parenthesis)
G5 (3rd)--Sat check-in
G1 (1st)--Sat
F18 (3rd)--Friday check-in
F16 (2nd)--Fri
F14 (1st)--Fri
F5 (3rd)--Sun check-in
F3 (2nd)--Sun
F1 (1st)--Sun


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Buying a timeshare is not easy. Especially if you are not familiar with the resort. My family has stayed at the Marriott Kauai Beach on an exchange, but never at the Beach Villas. The Villas look more laid back and relaxing than the Marriott. We are looking for a place to chill out.


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 8, 2012)

stoler527 said:


> The auction is for unit G1. In the listing it says lagoon, but it is in the G building. I am afraid to bid for fear it is designated lagoon view and I will be assigned a unit in the back.


Aloha,
Ask the seller for the Interval Control Number (ICN) which appears on the first page of the title. The G1 should be part of the ICN if the information the seller has given you so far is correct. The week number (for deeding purposes) and year code are also in the ICN
If we had it to do over again, we would only buy 2 bedroom units.  The children grow up. They still come to visit us in Kauai.  Privacy becomes more important. Comfort aside, using the sofa bed in the living room is okay but not preferred.
Jack


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree that a 2 bdrm would be greatly preferred. Unfortunately there are none that I can find on ebay and the ones listed with brokers are WAY expensive. I am sure that the units are worth the money. I wish I had it. This auction seems like a good chance to me if it is really G1 and not a typo. C1? I have asked the seller, but have had no response yet.


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 9, 2012)

What is the story with the noise from the dirt bike track next door? Several people on tripadvisor have mentioned it. Can you hear it everywhere, all day?


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 9, 2012)

stoler527 said:


> What is the story with the noise from the dirt bike track next door? Several people on tripadvisor have mentioned it. Can you hear it everywhere, all day?


Aloha,
It is only a daytime issue. Not sure about summer, but during school year it is mostly a weekend issue.  We barely hear it in the G building because the ocean is usually louder.  I imagine that F building occupants at that side can hear it combined with the ocean. 
 We don't hear it down at the beach in front of the county park except when the vehicles drive out to the upper beach.
When you stayed at the Marriott Kauai Beach did you hear/notice the aircraft coming in overhead to land?  What impact did it have on your vacation?
Jack


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 9, 2012)

No, we never noticed any planes. However, constant dirt bike whining might be different. We are not in the room much on Kauai, but I could see having a drink on the lanai in the afternoon. The people on tripadvisor said it was mostly a weekend Problem. Maybe the thing to do is to join them. Do they have a senior discount? LOL.


----------



## linsj (Dec 9, 2012)

stoler527 said:


> What is the story with the noise from the dirt bike track next door? Several people on tripadvisor have mentioned it. Can you hear it everywhere, all day?



I book my weeks into F18--3rd floor with a view of that area and the ocean--in February or fall. I spend part of almost every day reading on the lanai, both during the week and weekends; and I've never been bothered by the noise. In fact, I've rarely seen dirt bikes there. Last month I didn't see any, only some campers and fishermen.

Don't let those reviews keep you away from this resort.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 9, 2012)

I own at KBV and have stayed there at all times of year.  I have _never_ heard enough noise from the dirt track enough to feel it was a problem.  And as has been mentioned, it happens mostly on weekends, when I'm checking out Saturday morning, or checking in late Saturday afternoon.  During the days I'm usually away from the resort, or I'm out on the beach.  I wouldn't worry about it.

I'd also recommend you take Trip Advisor reviews with a huge grain of salt.  My experience with them has been that many people who post reviews there have some kind of an axe to grind.  Someone called it the "lumpy pillow syndrome," where one little thing at some point caused them to have a hate fest for the entire vacation.  ("The pillow was lumpy, so the resort is terrible.")

Keep watching eBay for KBV oceanfront units to show up.  As Jack says, confirm the ICN unit number from the deed, and you'll be fine.  And since eBay real estate auction are non-binding, if you discover the unit you bid on is not what the seller is really selling, you can back out without penalty.  Just don't give the seller any money till you know exactly what you're buying.

KBV is a fine place to stay, and nothing can beat the great location.  When I get around to selling off my timeshares, it'll be the last one I get rid of.  

Dave


----------



## BevL (Dec 9, 2012)

We were in one of the buildings with a lagoon view, and we had the master bedroom which basically was about as close to the dirt bike area that one could get.  We didn't hear any noise.  The lanais are on the inside ring so away from where the bikes would be anyway.  ANd I think there was a canal between the property and where the dirt bikes are.

We had a great time, no noise issues at all, except the roosters - LOL!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is an auction for a 2/2 Kauai Beach Club Villas ODD year usage-- same seller --- starting bid is $1/no bids. Auction number 121034005048 -- ends in 3 days. 

You can also find it under POINTs /Wyndham units on the seller's WEB site ... I think someone MISSED ENTERED it into eBay --- ad does NOT mention anything about points.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 9, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Here is an auction for a 2/2 Kauai Beach Club Villas ODD year usage-- same seller --- starting bid is $1/no bids. Auction number 121034005048 -- ends in 3 days.
> 
> You can also find it under POINTs /Wyndham units on the seller's WEB site ... I think someone MISSED ENTERED it into eBay --- ad does NOT mention anything about points.



That auction is for unit D16 (so it says in the description.)  That makes it a Lagoon View in the middle of D building.  That location puts the bedroom side of the unit closer to the dirt track, if OP thinks that may be a problem.  As an owner, they can reserve any 2br Lagoon View unit, but they'd be restricted to buildings A through E.

I'd recommend holding out for a 2br in F, G, or H buiildings.  Better view, sideways placement to the dirt track park next door, and oh yeah -- ocean view.  

Note that the maintenance fees at KBV are based on unit size, and NOT on view type.  So any 2br in any building pays the same in MF.  Why not buy the better view type?

Dave


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 9, 2012)

Dave,
I don't know the resort --- was just looking at the pretty pictures due to everyone else's comment. Was poking around the seller website and found this 2/2. And when one said NO 2/2 seen for sale  --- I added it to the thread.

BUT --- I really appreciate your knowledge of the resort and views. That is what makes TUG a wonderful site.


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info on this auction. I am looking at all the auctions I can find so that I don't make a mistake. 
Paying those maintenance fees is a huge commitment. Renting may work better financially, but our experience is that without the timeshare, we don't go on the vacations. Hoping to buy at Kauai beach villas soon!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 9, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Dave,
> I don't know the resort --- was just looking at the pretty pictures due to everyone else's comment. Was poking around the seller website and found this 2/2. And when one said NO 2/2 seen for sale  --- I added it to the thread.
> 
> BUT --- I really appreciate your knowledge of the resort and views. That is what makes TUG a wonderful site.



Hi Linda.  Glad we are both able to offer some help.  KBV comes up at auction a lot, and it can be confusing to those who don't know the resort layout.  There are eight buildings, arranged around a lagoon in sort of a question-mark shape, but only the three buildings closest to the beach have ocean views.  Because owner units float based on view type, owners of a unit in one building can reserve the same unit type in another building.  (e.g., I own in F building, but prefer to stay in G building.)

Additionally, thanks to the cooperative arrangement with the hotel next door, guests at KBV can use the hotel's five swimming pool complex for free, and eat at their very nice restaurant.  It's a good deal, making KBV seem like a fancier place than it really is.  And the resort is only a few minutes north of Lihue, very centrally located on the island.  It's a great launching pad for seeing Kauai.  

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 9, 2012)

stoler527 said:


> . . . Paying those maintenance fees is a huge commitment. Renting may work better financially, but our experience is that without the timeshare, we don't go on the vacations. Hoping to buy at Kauai beach villas soon!



You might want to rent a non timeshare unit at KBV before buying:
http://www.kauaivacationrentals.com...ID:11&ie=UTF-8&q=kauai+beach+villas&sa=Search


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well...I've done it. I bought the G1 unit on ebay. I hope the closing goes smoothly. The first usage is 2014, so I think I won't have any trouble booking a room once the transfer is complete. Not that I am greedy, but now I am thinking about buying another unit so that I can stay for 2 weeks. This seems thrifty based on the high airline costs. The unit is EOY even. i went with the one bedroom to minimize maintenance costs and because our only daughter is now grown.


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2012)

As long as your going to keep going to Hawaii, another week makes sense.
We have a long way to travel also and next year will be our first three week
trip. The longer the better. One week will seem short with that long plane ride.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 11, 2012)

slip said:


> As long as your going to keep going to Hawaii, another week makes sense.
> We have a long way to travel also and next year will be our first three week
> trip. The longer the better. One week will seem short with that long plane ride.



That's our story.  We started going for a week, but we found it just seemed too short.  It seemed as if almost the next day, we already had to start thinking about when we were going to return.  By adding a second week, the return date seemed far enough off that we could forget about it for awhile.

Now we plan on going for two days, and don't hesitate to tack on a few days at the front or back end of the trip to take advantage of cheaper air fares.  Those several added days are often convenient for being able to spend more time in a specific area, such as the south side of the Big Island.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 11, 2012)

stoler527 said:


> Well...I've done it. I bought the G1 unit on ebay. I hope the closing goes smoothly. The first usage is 2014, so I think I won't have any trouble booking a room once the transfer is complete. Not that I am greedy, but now I am thinking about buying another unit so that I can stay for 2 weeks. This seems thrifty based on the high airline costs. The unit is EOY even. i went with the one bedroom to minimize maintenance costs and because our only daughter is now grown.




Congratulations! The unit type you bought is as good as a 1br2ba at KBV gets to be.  It's a good sized unit for 2 to 4 people, and you'll be fine.  After things close, and the Pahio staff knows your name, you'll be ready to make your reservation up to 16 months in advance.  The big trick to getting the week you want is to reserve it as far ahead of time as possible.  Once you're set up with the resort, ask them to explain the reservation process to you.  its easy, once you know how it works.

Welcome to the KBV family!

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 11, 2012)

stoler527 said:


> Not that I am greedy, but now I am thinking about buying another unit so that I can stay for 2 weeks. This seems thrifty based on the high airline costs.



Forgot to mention:  We go to Hawaii every other year for two weeks at a time, too.  Even flying from the West Coast eats up most of a day in each direction.  My fix for that was to buy a second week on another island.  So now we fly in for one week on one island, hop over to another island for a  second week, and then we fly home from there.  Spreads the travel out enough that it makes a nice vacation.

That's one thing I found the Hawaiian Airlines Visa card miles to be especially nice for - interisland travel. I don't use the card for much, but like the miles it gives me. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 11, 2012)

If I can't make my next Resv. because you guys are spilling the beans, I'm going to be REALLY mad!


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have questions about unit F2. Is it a one or two bedroom? Is it oceanview?


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 12, 2012)

stoler527 said:


> I have questions about unit F2. Is it a one or two bedroom? Is it oceanview?



F2 is a 1br1ba unit. As far as I know, none of the 1br1ba units are considered oceanview, since they're located on the lagoon side of their respective buildings.  Building F is kind of unusual, since it's angled in such a way as to be partially blocked by Building G.  Some 1br1ba units, such as the ones in G building, allow you to see the ocean, but it's a sideways kind of view.  I'd suggest you call the resort and ask them what view type they consider F2 to have, since that would determine what sort of reservation you could make with it.  (808) 245-6777.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 12, 2012)

The 1 bd/1 Ba units are Lagoon View and you will not be able to reserve an ocean view unit with F2.  The Ocean View 1 bdm. units all have 2 baths.

Ocean Front 1 bdm. units:
G5
G1
F18
F16
F14
F5
F3
F1

Many units at this resort are privately owned condos, so only the units on the list above are timeshare units.

Map - http://www.beachvillaskauai.com/kbv_map2.html - Note that F2 is on the parking lot side of the building - not the ocean side.


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought that that was the case. An F2 unit is listed for sale on ebay and listed as 2/2 BB. I emailed the seller hoping that it was a typo. He said the estoppel from the resort said that F2 was 2/2. I am following these auctions closely because I am in the market for a 1/2BB oceanfront. A 2/2BB would also be OK. I think I will pass on this one, because the info doesn't add up.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 12, 2012)

stoler527 said:


> I thought that that was the case. An F2 unit is listed for sale on ebay and listed as 2/2 BB. I emailed the seller hoping that it was a typo. He said the estoppel from the resort said that F2 was 2/2. I am following these auctions closely because I am in the market for a 1/2BB oceanfront. A 2/2BB would also be OK. I think I will pass on this one, because the info doesn't add up.




I wouldn't give up just yet.  The estoppel could be wrong.  Ask the seller what the ICN number on the deed says.  That will include the unit number.  The unit number does NOT say whether it's one or two bedrooms.  But while F2 is a 1br1ba, F12 is a 2br2ba. A missing "1" could account for the confusion.  It's worth a shot.

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 12, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> The 1 bd/1 Ba units are Lagoon View    .. .. ..


Aloha Denise,
Perhaps you meant to state the 1bd/1bath are Garden view (aka parking lot).  
It turns out that the 1B/1B units in the G building get an enhanced view.  Word is already out among long time owners that G4 gets a partial ocean view from the lanai.
Ownerships deeded 1B/1B units in F or G buildings are in the same pool as 1B/1B deeded in all the other buildings.  
Jack


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 25, 2012)

What is the difference in maintenance fees between the 2/2 units and the 1/2 units. Would it make sense to get a 2/2 for the extra space? Or would the difference in maintenance fees be a real savings on the 1/2. I think that the 1/1s are too small for us because of our grown daughter. Also, I am not too keen on looking at parking.

Our second unit will probably (barring a miracle) be a lagoon view. Are these ok or should I hold out for an oceanview?


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 25, 2012)

stoler527 said:


> What is the difference in maintenance fees between the 2/2 units and the 1/2 units. Would it make sense to get a 2/2 for the extra space? Or would the difference in maintenance fees be a real savings on the 1/2. I think that the 1/1s are too small for us because of our grown daughter. Also, I am not too keen on looking at parking.
> 
> Our second unit will probably (barring a miracle) be a lagoon view. Are these ok or should I hold out for an oceanview?




I think the difference in maintenance fees between a 1/2 and 2/2 is about $150.  The second bedroom does provide more space, but all the 2/2 bedrooms are located on the parking lot side of the units, regardless of view type. Amenities inside the units are exactly the same, and lagoon view units are perfectly fine. The resort isn't THAT big, and if you're staying in a 1/2 oceanview unit, it'd be an easy walk from a 2/2 lagoon view.  Since there are more 2/2 lagoon view than oceanview units, you'd have less problem scheduling both units during the same week.

Where I think the 2/2 would be to your advantage, considing your grown daughter, is if she brings a friend along.  Same applies if you travel with other people.  Having their own room would be an important consideration, and others would be more likely to come along if they had their own room.

Maybe the best thing would be to wait till you stay there, and see for yourself what the differences are, before buying a second unit.  That way you could make the right choice.  There is no shortage of KBV units for sale, and that way you can get exactly what you want.

Dave


----------



## czar (Apr 11, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's our story.  We started going for a week, but we found it just seemed too short.  It seemed as if almost the next day, we already had to start thinking about when we were going to return.  By adding a second week, the return date seemed far enough off that we could forget about it for awhile.
> 
> Now we plan on going for two days, and don't hesitate to tack on a few days at the front or back end of the trip to take advantage of cheaper air fares.  Those several added days are often convenient for being able to spend more time in a specific area, such as the south side of the Big Island.



Can weeks be banked at this resort so that you can go for two weeks every other year with annual ownership?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 11, 2013)

czar said:


> Can weeks be banked at this resort so that you can go for two weeks every other year with annual ownership?



Not at Kauai Beach Villas.  That's why we bought 3 weeks!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 12, 2013)

And not to rub salt in the wound, but Unit G1, a 1br2ba ocean view unit, was just on Ebay. The auction ended yesterday with no reserve, and no bids.  If someone wants ocean view at KBV, watch Ebay for it to be relisted.  It's worth owning.

Dave


----------



## california-bighorn (Apr 12, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> And not to rub salt in the wound, but Unit G1, a 1br2ba ocean view unit, was just on Ebay. The auction ended yesterday with no reserve, and no bids.  If someone wants ocean view at KBV, watch Ebay for it to be relisted.  It's worth owning.
> 
> Dave



If someone wanted it, you could go to where this listing had been and then go to "completed listings".  From there you could find who was listing this unit and contact them.  And since it didn't sell with the previous listing, I would ask the seller to list it with a "Buy-it-Now" listing for $1.  That has worked for me in the past.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 12, 2013)

california-bighorn said:


> If someone wanted it, you could go to where this listing had been and then go to "completed listings".  From there you could find who was listing this unit and contact them.  And since it didn't sell with the previous listing, I would ask the seller to list it with a "Buy-it-Now" listing for $1.  That has worked for me in the past.




I'm remembering it was listed by one of the Ebay "regular" PCCs.  That was why I'd expect it to be relisted soon.

Dave


----------



## linsj (Apr 12, 2013)

So, Dave, are you window shopping again?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 12, 2013)

linsj said:


> So, Dave, are you window shopping again?



Who, me??  Always!    But this one was the same as I already own, and I don't need that.  Otherwise, I'd have snatched it up.  It'll be a good buy for someone.  I'm waiting for an ocean view two bedroom unit. No rush.  

Dave


----------

